# Indoor sports



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Homemade automatic catch box by GZK-China
So this is my start 
I figure with a moving blanket behind it some foam around the cutting edge opening ripped up T-shirts in the back it should handle anything 
I bought one of those weaver Anchorline canvas foldable bags to put in the truck to take to the park but did not want to destroy it with 1000 rounds indoors 
This idea looks really strong and indoors because it's cold


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Ironarmknives said:


> Homemade automatic catch box by GZK-China
> So this is my start
> I figure with a moving blanket behind it some foam around the cutting edge opening ripped up T-shirts in the back it should handle anything with the tripod being hollow the pellets just go right down the tube right into a bucket too cool and free !!!!! Need to make an adapter from the bucket to the tripod
> I bought one of those weaver Anchorline canvas foldable bags to put in the truck to take to the park but did not want to destroy it with 1000 rounds indoors
> This idea looks really strong and indoors because it's cold


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Great idea ????


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Excellent idea, I will now steal it.


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

I did 
Gzk-China


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What size ammo will you use? I had a similar setup using a plastic ammo crate - all went well until the odd ball passed through the side of the ammo crate... I've also used garbage bins on their side with good results. Also like the looks of the blue fluid barrels with their fronts cut out like KawKan uses.


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Blue one are cool but big 
I want to shoot small inside I don't think I'll be blowing my 44 s through it 
But maybe 00 buck with light bands probably not 
Rubber white balls are cool , them clay 8mm are real fast and a hoot to shoot out of a small slingshot , I would think any downsized slingshot with light bands would be fun inside 
My man cave is 50 feet long no windows on those sides so this should make some cold night better


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

With BB's I find I don't need much more than a shoe-box sized target - though a soft backstop of some sort is ideal to catch flyers.


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

I got lots of those !!!!! 
I thought they were called "oh shift"
Not flyers !
I'm not good enough for a shoebox I'm lucky to hit it . Lol 
Us beginners need something a tad bigger I am a firm believer in"aim small miss small" but my hands and arms aren't and I know my pouch release and elbow arn't in the game for some reason they change every freaking time lol 
Next year at this time I'll use a shoebox


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

P.S. A shoebox doesn't let the ball go down and swirl down the tube and then fall into a bucket for you that's got to be the cool factor 
If you had it set up high enough in the shop you can run a PVC tube and run it right back to you and will never have to leave Your spot 
I mean I guess you could with the shoebox to but you have to be able to hit that first


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - I go as far as placing a magnet in the bottom of mine. Next step is to train hamster...


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Yep 
If I go to the spot where the dog likes outside there's always five or six marbles there 
Hamster great idea


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

I know you could let the hamsters run loose shoot hamster food At them if you hit a great can’t hurt that much if not they’ll pick it all up


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

J3ff said:


> Excellent idea, I will now steal it.


lol


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Ironarmknives said:


> P.S. A shoebox doesn't let the ball go down and swirl down the tube and then fall into a bucket for you that's got to be the cool factor
> If you had it set up high enough in the shop you can run a PVC tube and run it right back to you and will never have to leave Your spot
> I mean I guess you could with the shoebox to but you have to be able to hit that first


that is cool ????


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

15 gal small is for the tri-pod 
Now much stronger bottle


----------

